# TLF March Madness / Bracket Challenge | 2019



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We did this last year, so I wanted to reboot this topic and create a place to discuss the 2019 college hoops postseason.

Also, you can click here to enter the TLF 2018 NCAA March Madness® Bracket Challenge. I'll sweeten the pot again by sending some TLF swag to the winner. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Joined!


----------



## ccanad (May 24, 2018)

I'm in. That's a standard answer for all fantasy sports or sports betting. In perpetuity


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The bracket is live!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I'll join after I get back from work today. Didn't see this earlier this morning, and won't have time until later - I don't even remember my cbssports login lol

I want that SWAG!! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> I don't even remember my cbssports login lol


You don't have to.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Is there a group or just individual brackets? I would like to play along if able?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Is there a group or just individual brackets? I would like to play along if able?


http://thelawnforum.mayhem.cbssports.com/


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a group or just individual brackets? I would like to play along if able?
> ...


Thanks it says I need an invite??


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@ctrav initially mine did too, but I exited out and clicked on Ware's link again and it worked.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@ctrav did you try the link in the OP? I probably don't see what you see because I set it up, but there are about 16 people entered so far - that had to be how they accessed it.

I'll look up your email address and send a custom invite via email. :thumbup:


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm in!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ware said:


> @ctrav did you try the link in the OP? I probably don't see what you see because I set it up, but there are about 16 people entered so far - that had to be how they accessed it.
> 
> I'll look up your email address and send a custom invite via email. :thumbup:


Thanks buddy...Im in and games selected. Just let me know you can see my bracket pics and we are all good! Good luck to all...


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Will anyone upset last years champion, @wardconnor??? I didn't watch any college hoops this year. So, it probably won't be me! :lol:


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I'm in the moods for some TLF swag!!! Count me in Team!!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Will anyone upset last years champion, @wardconnor??? I didn't watch any college hoops this year. So, it probably won't be me! :lol:


Connor won? That can't be right :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> I'm in the moods for some TLF swag!!! Count me in Team!!!


@Mightyquinn is fond of calling it "Merch Madness"


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I'm a college basketball novice! So laugh away!!!



Now you wanna talk NCAA Football, I am Game!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

yep... I did win.. I deserved it too. Dont kid yourself here folks.

I have not decided if I was going to fill out a bracket this year or not.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the moods for some TLF swag!!! Count me in Team!!!
> ...


Haha I like the sound of that! Has a nice ring to it! Let the "Merch Madness" commence!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

After going 14 of 16 on day one, my bracket is a complete dumpster fire.

However, I will sleep better tonight knowing that Bill Self and Co. joined me in that dumpster fire.  Sorry @wardconnor!!!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

@TulsaFan are we going to see @wardconnor go first to worst??? I shouldn't talk though... not exactly doing great myself :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


> @TulsaFan are we going to see @wardconnor go first to worst??? I shouldn't talk though... not exactly doing great myself :lol:


I am pretty sure that last place will be secured by me before the tournament is officially over! :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Is that @thegrassfactor that I see in 1st place?!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I picked Duke overall in my bracket, but not gonna lie, I was pulling for the UCF upset.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> I picked Duke overall in my bracket, but not gonna lie, I was pulling for the UCF upset.


Me too. Duke in my final four but that would've been sweet. That last foul called on Tacko was questionable.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oregon's shorts sort of look like they have the TLF logo on them.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm hoping the Buckeyes can get over the deficit here, I didn't think they would even make it into the Tournament this year... but here we are!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@Ware is this a Winner take-all deal? Or are there going to be tiered prizes🤞🏼?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> ...are there going to be tiered prizes?


No, but it's all available to purchase here.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Don't kid yourself folks. It is not over yet.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Don't kid yourself folks. It is not over yet.


Who's your sleeper?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Don't kid yourself folks. It is not over yet.
> ...


Well I do not have an answer for that question. I really dont know. What I do know is that I has Kansas to win it all and they are out so that pretty well sucks.

I thought last year that I was totally out and then.... I won the whole thing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Boiler up!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If Purdue keeps it up @thegrassfactor is done being #1


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Boiler up!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> Boiler up!!!!!!!!


Boo!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

J_nick said:


> If Purdue keeps it up @thegrassfactor is done being #1


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Amazing that my Red Raiders are in the Final Four!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@wardconnor with 85 points! How Connor.......how?!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> @wardconnor with 85 points! How Connor.......how?!!


See... I told you.. Its not over yet. You never know who is going to win. My Champ Kansas is out.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Amazing that my Red Raiders are in the Final Four!!


More amazing is that 6 out of 22 entries called for Texas Tech in the Final Four??? :?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How about this Virginia-Purdue game!!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> How about this Virginia-Purdue game!!!!


Intense!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Great game.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Is most everyone rooting for Kentucky and Duke today?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Is most everyone rooting for Kentucky...


Calipari or Pearl - that's like asking me if I would rather grow TTTF or St. Augustine. :|


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Two awesome games today!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For sure. Great basketball.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@wardconnor may be TLF's GOAT! Repeating as Champion would be impressive!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Unbelievable.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That is the plan. I need another pint glass delivered in person. OHHHHH wait... when do I get my in personal lawn consultation?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

DUDE.... I guessed 3 of 4 in the final 4.. that is freaking awesome


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dear Lord, please don't let @wardconnor win again. That is all. Amen.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> DUDE.... I guessed 3 of 4 in the final 4.. that is freaking awesome


Please tell me what the next PowerBall number will be. Please!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Im without words.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Dear Lord, please don't let @wardconnor win again. That is all. Amen.


 :rofl:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Suck it up boys....


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

@wardconnor can you pass on some of that good juju over here please?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

SUCK was the operative word as I realllllyyyy SUCKED on my pics  oh well there is always next year. Thanks for the invite!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, another wild finish!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Wow, another wild finish!


Seriously! Reminded me of the Purdue game ending. Foul worked in my favor though


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Wow, another wild finish!


Tough to see it end that way. Hate it when refs play such a big role in the ending to a game. I'm a big Auburn fan. It was definitely a foul on the 3pt shot, but it was also definitely a double dribble before that, that would've essentially ended the game. Oh well... fun run to the final four. Guess I have to go to work Monday now. Thanks a lot refs... ha


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Virginia put me at #2 in the TLF pool... :bandit:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I am really hoping that Texas Tech can pull it off on Monday!!!

We already have six contestants who have bested @wardconnor's score of 82 during last years NCAA contest. Possibly seven if Virginia wins Monday. Good job to all!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Texas Tech!!!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

#WreckEm


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm winning !!! The fewest points wins!! You all got this wrong thinking more points is better.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> I'm winning !!! The fewest points wins!! You all got this wrong thinking more points is better.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds said:


> Virginia put me at #2 in the TLF pool... :bandit:


If Virginia wins I'll get second place behind you! I'll take it!!!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia put me at #2 in the TLF pool... :bandit:
> ...


Holy crap, I didn't even look at who everyone else has winning. There are only a couple of us that have Virginia picked to take it all!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

kds said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > kds said:
> ...


128 points is impressive!!! Congrats!!! Really would have loved to have seen T.T. win.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> That is the plan. I need another pint glass delivered in person. OHHHHH wait... when do I get my in personal lawn consultation?


So no new pint glass?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

FIRST!

@wardconnor gets nothing!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @kds! I am out of pint glasses, but have more on the way. PM me your mailing address and I will get some stuff shipped out to you soon. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats @kds :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Congrats @kds and UVA. Games like that usually come down to "star" players, and Hunter was incredible while Culver was really off. Still so proud of my Red Raiders! #WreckEm #GunsUp #4:1


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats to UVA and @kds!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is bull @kds and @g-man I was suppose to win this.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow, I'm the reigning TLF March Madness champ for another year!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> Wow, I'm the reigning TLF March Madness champ for another year!


 :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

LOL


----------

